# Casting info



## chrispare (Oct 11, 2015)

I am trying to find any info on a LT special engine casting. 
Anyone got any info?
Chris


----------



## chrispare (Oct 12, 2015)

I found that it is designed by D. E. Dehnicke in 1979 and Came from D. & M. Model engineering. 
Any info from anyone on this.?


----------



## jimini (Dec 16, 2015)

As a resident of Mishawaka,IN I would like to build the 7hp Herclues, a product
of the Perkins Windmill company located in Mishawaka.
I would be interested in casting that were never started or started and not
compleated.  Any and all info would be much appreciated.
Sincerely,
Jim Bonham
[email protected]


----------

